# Official Game Thread; Philadelphia @ Chicago Bulls 7:00pm TV: CSN-Chicago, ESPN



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

<center>
















*Philadelphia 76ers* (6-11) @ *Chicago Bulls* (2-13)
Friday Dec 10th, 2004, 7:00pm EST
*TV:* CSN-Chicago, ESPN 





































*Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich, Loul Deng, Antonio Davis, Eddy Curry*





































*Allen Iverson, Andre Iguodala, Kyle Korver, Kenny Thomas, Marc Jackson*</center>

_*I can't wait to see Loul Deng v.s. Andre Iguodala matchup Also expect a big Game for Tyson Chandler and maybe Eddy Curry!*_


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Can you say 2 games winning streak ? 
Bulls by 10*


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

It would be really nice for us to have a 2 game win streak

Bulls 102

Sixers 88

Tyson with 22 (rebounds )


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson is Dalembert x2 (x10 this season)

Philly sucked tonight too many threes by Korver (1-12) while fouling out. Igoudala had a nice dunk tonight.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I always like watching 76ers games Vs the Bulls in Chicago, even at this point when both teams are nothing like they were when Barkley and Jordan were leading their respective teams. 

I have no doubt that the Bulls will win this one, they simply have more talent, and they'll probably destroy the Sixers on the boards.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

can't wait for this one...finally a game in oz...midday saturday for us. only 3rd bulls game in 6 years...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls 105
sixers 91

deng 20/8
hinrich 17/5/8
chandler 17/18

iverson 28


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

For the love of God, man! Add a time zone -- any time zone! -- to the title of the thread!

A few things scare me here -- Iverson has played kinda poorly lately, and he's due to bust out. O'Brien has reinserted Kenny Thomas into the starting lineup, and he always kills us. And finally, the game isn't on a Wednesday, and Philly isn't coming off a back-to-back.

However, I'll say the Bulls prevail, and it won't be close. Not a blowout like the Cleveland game, though -- let's say 97-84.

Two-game winning streak, here we come!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This will be an interesting game to see how the Bulls respond to having played like a real team the game before. Will we see a continuation of the effort? Lots of pushing the ball and running? Playing some good, hard half-court defense? Or will they revert back to bad habits, play well for a half and then lay a brick-fest in the second half?

Iverson always seems to be up for games against the Bulls. Kenny Thomas looks like an all-star when he plays us. We should have a rebounding advantage provided Chandler continues his energetic play and Eddy decides it's actually pretty cool to win some games when he tries. Hinrich continuing to work on and improving on comming off of screens rather than pick and rolls and BG tickeling the twine with his shot. It might be the SF play of Deng and Nocioni that decides this one.

A two game winning streak would be nice as it would also give us a 4-4 record over the last 8 games. It's not much but it's a start. Minny and Dallas comming in after that are gonna be two toughies. I hope Skiles has em prepared and ready to go.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> 
> A two game winning streak would be nice as it would also give us a 4-4 record over the last 8 games. It's not much but it's a start. Minny and Dallas comming in after that are gonna be two toughies. I hope Skiles has 'em prepared and ready to go.


Now that's interesting...a win Friday and we'll have been playing .500 ball over the last 8 games. Though we've got one fewer win than last year's team at this time (3-13 vs. 4-12), last season's team had lost seven straight heading into game #17.

Are we actually developing a little positive momentum?

BTW, anyone think it might be fun to watch Ben and AI square off?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

I'M GOING TO THIS GAME!!!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*15+ rebound by Tyson*


----------



## djsmokyc (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll be there too.

Bulls 98
76ers 92


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sixers have lost 6 in a row. They are now 6-12. 1-8 on the road. We should win this game. 

ScottMay is right. Thomas usually plays well against us. Iverson is due. If Korver is hot, Philly could beat us. We need to beat them for two reasons:

1. National T.V

2. Winning streak.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Also looking forward to this one. The last time I thought the Bulls would win was the opener against the Nets.

Lots of good matchups. Duhon and Gordon better bring their A games defensively. I keep thinking about what Boykins did to us.

Also, I've been reading folks on this board singing hosannas for Iguodala and Dalembert, but I've never seen them play an NBA game. I wanna see these guys.

95-83 Bulls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> sixers have lost 6 in a row. They are now 6-12. 1-8 on the road. We should win this game.
> 
> ScottMay is right. Thomas usually plays well against us. Iverson is due. If Korver is hot, Philly could beat us. We need to beat them for two reasons:
> ...



Agreed, this is a game we can (and probably should) take, but its no guarantee, even with the way Philly's been playing lately.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, this is a game we can (and probably should) take, but its no guarantee, even with the way Philly's been playing lately.


Just checked the Vegas lines. Philly's favored by 2 1/2 - 3 points. They're certainly not always right, but those are some very nice casinos they've built out there.

There's no such thing as a "gimme" for these Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

For some reason, I have a feeling Kyle Korver is going to rip us apart from behind the 3 pt line. 

I hope I'm wrong....


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm probably not going to enjoy this game at all. We're glowing after our blowout of Clevelend, talking about .500 ball, geez and even the dreaded P-word is being whispered. This is the first time all year, maybe aside from the Nets game, that we expect to win. Ugh!! The PRESSSHA!!!! On nathional TV no less.


I'm predicting a 19 point loss to Philly. 99-80. Absolute pandemonium will ensue on this board. I will pick myself off the floor and force my masochist self to read "told ya so" posts of k4e, ace, and happy g. Yodurk won't even be able to muster up some counterpoint optimism. Kismet won't be seen for months.


As Sports Guy would say, "I'm really not trying to jinx it at all".


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>badfish</b>!
> I'm probably not going to enjoy this game at all. We're glowing after our blowout of Clevelend, talking about .500 ball, geez and even the dreaded P-word is being whispered. This is the first time all year, maybe aside from the Nets game, that we expect to win. Ugh!! The PRESSSHA!!!! On nathional TV no less.
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>badfish</b>!
> I'm probably not going to enjoy this game at all. We're glowing after our blowout of Clevelend, talking about .500 ball, geez and even the dreaded P-word is being whispered. This is the first time all year, maybe aside from the Nets game, that we expect to win. Ugh!! The PRESSSHA!!!! On nathional TV no less.
> 
> 
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>badfish</b>!
> I'm predicting a 19 point loss to Philly. 99-80. Absolute pandemonium will ensue on this board. I will pick myself off the floor and force my masochist self to read "told ya so" posts of k4e, ace, and happy g. Yodurk won't even be able to muster up some counterpoint optimism. Kismet won't be seen for months.


Hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

It´s not only live on USA, friday is the day that most countries have NBA on ESPN, here in Brazil is the first time in 3 years!!! BULLS NEED TO WIN!! I need to see a Bulls win live on TV, the last that I saw was against the Jazz in the last year of the dinasty...

Bulls 97
Sixers 89


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

It looks like the matchups will be Iggy-Deng, Kirk-AI, Duhon-Korver, Jackson-Curry, and Thomas-AD? Tyson should matchup well with their short frontcourt. Gordon will be jacked to play AI.

Bulls 92 Sixers 88


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

It's my first (and possibly only) Bulls game that I can watch live ALL YEAR! WE NEED TO WIN FOR THAT REASON.

Your leaders:
Gordon-26 points.
Chandler-17 rebs
Hinrich-10 assists.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> It´s not only live on USA, friday is the day that most countries have NBA on ESPN, here in Brazil is the first time in 3 years!!! BULLS NEED TO WIN!! I need to see a Bulls win live on TV, the last that I saw was against the Jazz in the last year of the dinasty...


Sou Brasileiro também!!!(im brazilian too) 
Yes we dont have a bulls game here about three years. The last game i saw here was against boston in the fleet center. Brad Miller was our starting center and we loose that game.
Today i hope we have a win!!!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>badfish</b>!
> I'm probably not going to enjoy this game at all. We're glowing after our blowout of Clevelend, talking about .500 ball, geez and even the dreaded P-word is being whispered. This is the first time all year, maybe aside from the Nets game, that we expect to win. Ugh!! The PRESSSHA!!!! On nathional TV no less.
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious. :laugh: 

You know, the biggest thing that bothers me about this game is that it's nationally televised. That seems like a jinx for our young guys, and a reason for Iverson to explode for 50. Throw in the fact that the Bulls probably feel like they accomplished something, as Skiles put it, and I'm worried that they'll come out feeling TOO good to even play well. At the same time, Philly has struggled lately, especially on the road. This will be a close one.

I'm gonna reluctantly say....

Bulls 91
Sixers 88

Hope the positive prediction doesn't come back to haunt me. :sour:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Greg Anthony said Eddy Curry was the most talented player that is going to play in the game. Above any Bulls, above Dalembert, and above Allen Iverson even.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Please tell me we have Bill Walton calling the game tonite.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Only the Bulls can invoke the words "more disappointment" on the ESPN lead-in to the game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Man, I wish ESPN had at least a few nice things to say about us. The one guy already said, "If you need a reason to watch this game, it's Allen Iverson." Translation: Watch this game even though it's gonna be ugly. Anybody want to count how many times the commentators bash the Bulls?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

even better Jim Durham and Steve Jones are calling the game for ESPN


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice play by Deng followed by a nice block by Eddy! And he even won the tip over Iguodala


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Antonio Davis is not playing well


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Antonio Davis is not playing well


Nothing unusual about that.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Antonio Davis is not playing well


He's not playing period, he's literally strolling around watching his guy get rebounds and make layups.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng taking it to the hoop hard, thats three times now.
Missed the first layup though, and two open jumpers.
But he's aggressive.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come we keep passing the ball to Eddy Curry at the top of the three point line. We should be giving it to him down low.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> It looked like Chandler was bringing it down to get it blocked


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come Curry got taken out and not Davis. Davis is like a rock out there. All his rebounds came to him. He gave up a few offensive rebounds already. He is doing nothing on offense, and was the reason Eddy was allowed to be doubled team. The guy sucks. I want to see our 2 real big men play, they don't always have to play only one out there with Davis and the other on the bench. How can we say Curry/Chandler play better when they the other is on the bench, when we never see them play together?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jim Durham on Tyson's missed layup in transition: "It's almost as if he waited for the defense to get back". Ouch.

Tyson's gotta improve his finishing. He thinks too much on O even when he's wide open.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Chicago Bulls, the ultimate showcase oppourtunity for Samuel Dalembert


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

This has been a sloppy game so far.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's trying to do too much.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

When the Bulls drive down the lane it seems like everyone of them, Deng, Hinrich, Duhon, ignore the wide open Eddy Curry who has a catch and dunk oppurtunity. Instead they go to Chandler who can't finish. They need to take advantage of those oppurtunities.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Awesome dunk to the cutting Chandler down the lane.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

How the hell can they let them get three straight offensive rebounds? That is just pathetic.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll be expecting Spongy to clip that last Tyson Dunk


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng's taking it to the basket every time he touches the ball. I love it!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng's looking good, Hinrich too, besides those 2 ugly-*** free throws.

Where's the rebounding?
I swear it looks like they aren't even trying to get boards.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> How the hell can they let them get three straight offensive rebounds? That is just pathetic.


Bounces off the rim out of the low post where the big men are boxing out, and the guards are too busy playing with themselves to get the rebound. In conclusion we need a real shooting guard to solve that problem. Hinrich should be point guard, Duhon off the bench.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

They r killing us on the rebound.

Why does O'brian get Delembert out of his doghouse against us - couldn't do it next game...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> I'll be expecting Spongy to clip that last Tyson Dunk


Sorry to quote myself but I want RLucas to see that clip because it was Deng who set the play up and made a nice pass so Tyson could raise his legs in ultimate happiness.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Well at least we have the lead after the first.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Yep good first Q

Tyson to the line 2-2


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Ben for 3 !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Good pass by Duhon Great Dunk By Tyson !!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Has Curry forgotten how to get low post position? He's doing nothing on every offensive posession.

Good thing TC has it going. Our best and most consistent player.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Curry 3 sec...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Damn Curry 3 sec...


They could have called him for it twice on that play.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Curry play D !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

So far the bulls are in the game 

Is just me or Curry look a littler lost on the court ???


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kyle Korver stole my Grandfathers socks


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> So far the bulls are in the game
> 
> Is just me or Curry look a littler lost on the court ???


Very much so, seems like he has only been in the paint once or twice the entire game. Most times he has been beyond the free throw line and several times he had the ball outside of the three point line.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Duhon is looking Good Damn Curry stop Dalembert youre stronger play some D dammit


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Delembert and Marc Jackson r killing us , we gotta stop them.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Loul Deng v.s. Andre Iguodala thats what i want see ?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Whats a pass and good three !!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Piatkowski with a ****ing insane pass to Deng for the three?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Phila is putting some pressure on Kirk


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Iverson gets chokeslammed by his teammate.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Dalembert playing some D for us blocking AI


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

41-37 Phila


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

so many stupid turnovers. How can tyson put the ball on the floor in the lane against Philly? Doesn't he know they are gonna slap at it every single time or don't the Bulls have any scouts?


And why does Tyson & Eddy bring the ball below their waists in the post after 3 years in the league?

Why?!?!?!?


(OK, now I'm clutching my heart!)


:upset:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

51-46 Phila


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Gordon did not play enough - and he's the only one that can create???


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Steven A. Smith isn't happy with the game's entertainment value. 

Could be worse, it's decently high scoring.

Bulls are getting terrorized though by Philly's pressure D. Too many turnovers!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

ESPN be hatin. What else is new? It wouldnt be a Bulls game unless were 20+ on TOs


> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Steven A. Smith isn't happy with the game's entertainment value.
> 
> Could be worse, it's decently high scoring.
> ...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Philly is doing a great job of defending the Bulls with double teams when the big man sets a pick on the perimeter....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

To many stupid to's , to little rebounds , not enough Gordon.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, I stand corrected...rebounds are the biggest problems. Philly is getting too many chances.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I wonder why that is? Chandler is rebounding well (it seems).


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Typical bulls, comin out like **** in the 3rd yet again


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> I wonder why that is? Chandler is rebounding well (it seems).


He has been but he only has two today.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I've seen Curry miss quite a few rebounds.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Finally getting Curry involved on offense... but where's the damn D?


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

It's simply unacceptable to keep Chandler out of the game this long into the second half. Ditto for Gordon.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

3 3p we get in a row - common...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bbertha37</b>!
> It's simply unacceptable to keep Chandler out of the game this long into the second half. Ditto for Gordon.


When you play bad you sit, when you play good you sit. That is what i think skiles believes.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Who's teaching CUrry and Chandler to stand like ****in towers when someone is trying to penetrate... SWAT AT THE ****IN BALL!!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Is Skiles even coaching this team anymore? How many Time Out has Skiles used?


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

WATCHING THIS TEAM MAKES ME WANT TO SHOVE A PEN IN MY WRIST AND THEN SMASH MY TV AND THROW IT OUT THE WINDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HDGLEKJFGDHASKULHEAFLUQWERKHTN QK4WJHFSLKRIY H;LKEGFHRJKLSDHG FERJSTH3
IM GOING TO KILL SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Curry is the only one scoring, so what does Skiles do? Substitutes for him...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls look completely flat. I've given up on this game. Sixers are bullying us around like nobody's business.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Curry is the only one scoring, so what does Skiles do? Substitutes for him...


I saw Curry with a couple nice baskets. But I also saw Curry get his shot blocked twice while mishandling a pass.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Who's teaching CUrry and Chandler to stand like ****in towers when someone is trying to penetrate... SWAT AT THE ****IN BALL!!


I have been seeing that crap noticeably the last couple of games..while whomever are able to get a shot up around them.. half the time.. they still get called for the foul. So I guess it wouldn't hurt to swat at it


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> WATCHING THIS TEAM MAKES ME WANT TO SHOVE A PEN IN MY WRIST AND THEN SMASH MY TV AND THROW IT OUT THE WINDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HDGLEKJFGDHASKULHEAFLUQWERKHTN QK4WJHFSLKRIY H;LKEGFHRJKLSDHG FERJSTH3
> IM GOING TO KILL SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Yet again, whenever we shoot FTs like ****, we lose.... so it looks like we're gonna lose today.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

C'MON BULLS !!!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Yet again, whenever we shoot FTs like ****, we lose.... so it looks like we're gonna lose today.


yep, just what I was thinking

if the bulls just hit their ft's , they'd be right in this game


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> 
> yep, just what I was thinking
> ...


That seems to be the case alot of nights.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like another loss.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

3 PG's on the floor at one time?

Duhon, Gordon, AND Hinrich?

Skiles is a genius.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> WATCHING THIS TEAM MAKES ME WANT TO SHOVE A PEN IN MY WRIST AND THEN SMASH MY TV AND THROW IT OUT THE WINDOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HDGLEKJFGDHASKULHEAFLUQWERKHTN QK4WJHFSLKRIY H;LKEGFHRJKLSDHG FERJSTH3
> IM GOING TO KILL SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

If anyone wants to look up how many Wednesday games we have the rest of the way vs. opponents on the 2nd night of a back-to-back, it'll give us a real good idea of how many games the Bulls will win this year.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOCIONI PASSED THE BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

CUrry was our only offense in the 3rd... y is he still on the bench?

Say what you want, but Skiles is a ****ing idiot.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Bulls just getting worked over in this game.

When I made my prediction for this game, I overlooked the fact that the Sixers were 0-5 coming in. They simply want it tons more than we do. 

Personally, if I were an NBA player, I wouldn't get all fat and sassy over being 3-13 . . . maybe that's just me.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Delembert - 13 rbds 5 blks

TC+EC+AD - 12 rbds 3 blks


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow .. a very winnable game. Looks like another loss.

3 of the 5 guys shouldn't be out there!!!!!!!!!

Nocioni, Piatkowski and Griffin.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Nocioni MUST be leading the league in number of times he's run over his own teammate and turned a routine defensive rebound into a wild, funky adventure.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jim O'Brien finally realizes what he has in Samuel Dalembert... took him long enough.... how come it had to be against the Bulls?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella for the save...


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Harrington..in.. I am impressed skiles.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

3 by Pike


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I tell ya - Delembert has long arms - with his size - they must be like 12 ft


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The REFS kill the Bulls run with a horrible ****in call!!!

and take NOCIONI OUT PLEASE!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Not that sixers need it - but the refs r kinda helping them , our rooks team don't get much respect


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Paxson and Skiles's dream team is on the floor: Hinrich, Nocioni, Griffin, Harrington, Piatkowski.

How badly ****ed is this franchise? I mean, should you really be throwing in the towel with 7+ minutes left?


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

NOCIONI :upset: .............. Please give him the hook Skiles.....

When will this Skiles chapter end!!!:


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Skiles is a moron. Nocioni is a moron. The refs are morons. Screw this. Im watching Fri Night Stand Up.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Paxson and Skiles's dream team is on the floor: Hinrich, Nocioni, Griffin, Harrington, Piatkowski.
> 
> How badly ****ed is this franchise? I mean, should you really be throwing in the towel with 7+ minutes left?


In 2 words.

H*LL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

dAMN


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:laugh: You guys' rotations are always hilarious.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

We have a junk line-up on the floor mostly. 

So I guess, Skiles is sending one of his messages again.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

We need a leader


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

When i see Harrington or Adrian Griffin i ask myself damn you may have a in the NBA


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I cant understand how Othella "big fella" Harrington can use his body to dominate Korver on the paint


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Its hard to believe that skiles is actually trying to win games.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn can we get this dame ??? 7 points only


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Don't look now, but here come the grinders to whittle it away to a 7-point lead and the ball.

This will validate Skiles's approach, encourage him to do it again, and thus perpetuate this insane, never-ending cycle of ballsacksuckitude.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> Its hard to believe that skiles is actually trying to win games.


You would have a hard time convincing me...he is trying to win games.

I think he is great at sending messages.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Damn can we get this dame ??? 7 points only


Absolutely not. They do this on purpose to piss us off. *******s.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> When i see Harrington or Adrian Griffin i ask myself damn you may have a in the NBA


forget it they are playing good ball


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I hope we lose this game.

The scrubs got us down, and the scrubs could get us out. That isn't a positive, because our good guys wouldn't of gotten us down like that. More times then not though, we would not come back and end up losing the game. If we win this game I'll go crazy. The close calls with the scrubs in creates the never ending cycle of losing. We just win these games occassionaly enough to have Skiles keep this stupidity going. This will not develop us into a great team.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Dam DENG WTF WAS THAT SHOT


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng with a couple of horrible misses. We need better shots.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Don't look now, but here come the grinders to whittle it away to a 7-point lead and the ball.
> 
> This will validate Skiles's approach, encourage him to do it again, and thus perpetuate this insane, never-ending cycle of ballsacksuckitude.


It'd be nice if he'd actually play those guys sooner and mix them in with the kids we have that can actually score. 

For instance, how about we put Griffin next to Gordon in the backcourt and see if that helps things? You know, maybe play some vets and some kids, rather than all vets or all kids?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

****


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

stupid refs that was D. Foul


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Ofensive we need a triple


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Korver never had his feet set.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive Foul!

Alright good shot now. Skiles better draw an NBA-Level play. He's done everything for us to lose tonight.....hopefully he actually do something positive now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> stupid refs that was D. Foul


No it wasn't, I thought it was at first but the 6ers feet were set and outside of the restricted area.

btw we drew an offensive foul too.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That sucked.

OK, let's at least get off a respectable shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did anyone else notice that Chandler and Curry were the only 2 guys on the bench standing up cheering for their team.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Damn Kirk


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice going Kirk 

What kind of fu*ked up play did Skiles draw? Griffin with the ball??? WTF is up with that? :upset:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

That was a hot play out of the timeout by Skiles. 

Farging Gayhole.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jim O'Brian and Dick Harter could teach a troop of girl scouts to play NBA level defense. Jeez.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

And Skiles isnt a fan of Iverson. That tells the entire story right there.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Well obviously Hinrich isn't a go to guy.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

This is over Kirk lost crucial possesions


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Did anyone else notice that Chandler and Curry were the only 2 guys on the bench standing up cheering for their team.



Yep


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> And Skiles isnt a fan of Iverson. That tells the entire story right there.


He doesn't like that element. Those people. Their kind. You get the picture.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

You know what we need on this team?

A point guard. A real point guard, not a talented guard who can play the point, but a real point guard who can feed post players.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with an Air Ball 

This guy is so not clutch.

The loss is still Skiles fault though. Nocioni made one bone head play after another in the 2nd half.....and yet the dumbas* didn't bench him and put Deng in. Any surprise we made our run once Deng checked in? 

FIRE Skiles PLEASE!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why is it that our most explosive scorer, Gordon, is on the bench when we are trying to comeback?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hinrich choked.

I would have though Gordon would be in the game.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Here comes the obligatory "How Is It Even Mathematically Possible Chicago Sports Suck So Hard" video montage.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon with only 14 mins. for some reason. I guess he represents "that" element Skiles doesn't like.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Did I hear the Bulls have only won games on Wednesdays?

now I know which days to get up for.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Poop.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> He doesn't like that element. Those people. Their kind. You get the picture.


The article said he not only doesnt like Iverson, but he doesnt like Iversons game. Atleast thats how I read it. Might be wrong. But one thing I am sure of, you cant seriously win in the NBA, without atleast having a little of "that element". Heck, even San Antonio had Stephen Jackson


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> And Skiles isnt a fan of Iverson. That tells the entire story right there.


I'm sure if the Bulls had Pietrus everythign would be just fine


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Imagine Skiles benching Iverson.. because he doesn't play the game the right way.. at least in Skiles mind.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Why let griffin in the court for the final second I would put Gordon over him


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure if the Bulls had Pietrus everythign would be just fine


lets see, a player who scores nearly a pt a minute and has all NBA Defense. Let me guess, you think the Bulls would be better off without him?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> The article said he not only doesnt like Iverson, but he doesnt like Iversons game. Atleast thats how I read it. Might be wrong. But one thing I am sure of, you cant seriously win in the NBA, without atleast having a little of "that element". Heck, even San Antonio had Stephen Jackson


I was just flaming Skiles and Skiles fans. I'm sure Skiles isn't really racist, but ya gotta know better than to break out the "that element" line of talk when you're a white coach in an overwhelmingly black league.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> No it wasn't, I thought it was at first but the 6ers feet were set and outside of the restricted area.


They were but Korver jumped when at the last second when Hinrich came at him. What a crock of ****.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Kirk with an Air Ball
> 
> This guy is so not clutch.
> ...


Skiles skiles skiles skiles skiles....

I swear, if someone says his name one more time...:upset: 

This loss is Skiles' fault?! The Bulls got outplayed and outhustled for 3 1/2 quarters! They didn't play hungry. Last I checked Skiles isn't out there playing the game. Maybe he should be. What a heartbreaker of a game. A game we should've won, almost did, and didn't. Leaves a sick feeling in your stomach.

:dead:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

hey rlucas....



> No, what really happened is that Mike Montgomery played Ansu Sesay and Calbert Cheaney because he felt they gave the Warriors a better chance to win the game than Mickael Pietrus and Eduardo Najera.
> 
> That makes Monty the second coach in a row who has concluded that Pietrus sucks, and has therefore given scrubs and journeymen more playing time than him. He can't even get on the damn court and it's time to face facts, he was incredibly overrated by some posters on this board during the summer, myself included. I still think the guy has a chance to be really good, but he's nothing right now and he's nowhere near the guaranteed future DPOY that many were calling him.


The quote is by RPMcmurphy. Thoughts?

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=129361&forumid=27


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I was just flaming Skiles and Skiles fans. I'm sure Skiles isn't really racist, but ya gotta know better than to break out the "that element" line of talk when you're a white coach in an overwhelmingly black league.


I know what you were saying and agree 100%. Lets put it this way, their was a smile from ear to ear watching Iverson be the best player on the floor tonight. How Skiles can actually get himself quoted bashing a player on another team, a player he has no history with or wasnt even playing, is just totally beyond me


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

That wasn't Hinrich's fault. He was given the responsibility to do everything, and so he failed. If he had some decent teammates it would have been different. But he was handed the ball with little time on the shot clock and had to make something on his own.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Keeping this transition in mind, I can see how he might be inclined to rein Pietrus in a bit -- while Pietrus has been effective, he marches to his own drum at times relative to the team. You can see this, often it looks like the team is clearing out to run an ISO from Pietrus, but from what I've gathered from Monty's quotes it seems that this is not entirely deliberate but rather a result of the other players being unsure of what to do when MP2 gets the ball.

---another quote by mongolian death cloud in the same thread.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> hey rlucas....
> 
> 
> ...


He aggravated a sprained ankle in the game against Boston and sat out against Phoenix. Thats simply a fact.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles skiles skiles skiles skiles....
> ...


I don't like Skiles' offense at all. I think his in game decisions are definitely defendable though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I like ESPN's commentary of the game unlike Kerr and the other bozo.

Some favorite comments of the Bull's game.

-Bring Eddy Curry in the game.
-Get Eddy Curry involved in the offense.
-Tyson Chandler is good near the rim.

I have seen enough. Our best players goes Tyson/Eddy then Deng then Gordon/Hinrich then Duhon then Davis/Nocioni.

The point of the matter is we need the first 3 players to get 36+ mpg. Hinrich and Gordon should get 26-30 mpg. Nocioni, Davis, Duhon under 20.

The rotations and the gameplan are horrible.
---------
I would love to have Iverson on my team. Best defensive guard. Fast player with good ball handling. Can score, and is unstoppable. 

Gordon has 1/2 of what Iverson has now. I would love to have Iverson as a Bull.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Keeping this transition in mind, I can see how he might be inclined to rein Pietrus in a bit -- while Pietrus has been effective, he marches to his own drum at times relative to the team. You can see this, often it looks like the team is clearing out to run an ISO from Pietrus, but from what I've gathered from Monty's quotes it seems that this is not entirely deliberate but rather a result of the other players being unsure of what to do when MP2 gets the ball.
> 
> ---another quote by mongolian death cloud in the same thread.


Pietrus, by his own admission, doesnt know the offense. He didnt have training camp and has only been able to play for less then 20 days. They run ISOs for Pietrus because he can take his guy off the dribble whenever he wants. He is far from the unpolished raw offensive player people make him out to be. Lets see, nearly a pt a minute, gets to the line a ton and he isnt even in basketball shape yet. Plus he plays allworld D. And we couldnt use that?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I am taking some consolation in the fact that from an aesthetic standpoint, at least, this Portland-Utah game isn't any better than what we just watched.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> lets see, a player who scores nearly a pt a minute and has all NBA Defense. Let me guess, you think the Bulls would be better off without him?


I know Pietrus has talent, but unlike you i don't act like he is the choosen one and the sun rises and sets because of him.

You clearly have an axe to grind w/ Skiles, however Pietrus can do no wrong in your eyes. You have been on his jock since he was in France touting his greatness. However, right now he is getting more time on teh bench in favor of Father Time Cal Cheaney on a 5 win team.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

What's the point in calling a timeout with 1.7 seconds remaining in the 4th when your team is down 5 points? To humiliate your players? Kirk looked furious as he walked off the court...


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> You know what we need on this team?
> 
> A point guard. A real point guard, not a talented guard who can play the point, but a real point guard who can feed post players.


I 100% agree.

I have seen some real funky passes down in the post area from our Guards to our Bigs.

Most of the time.. bad angles, not putting the pass in the right place, hesitating.. and then forcing the pass anyway.. just to name a few things that irk me.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

It was good to see Iverson make the game saving play and shut Skiles bigoted mouth up. AI abused Hinrich at the end.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles skiles skiles skiles skiles....
> ...


Are u on Pax and Skiles' payroll or something?? Give it a rest.

How can anybody not see how incapable of making a good in-game move this dictator is?? Once again, we couldn't get anything going in the 4th qtr. Everything was a jumpshot that looked ugly to say the least. We needed F'N scorers in the 4th! But what does that moron do? He puts in a scrub line-up along with Kirk Hinrich. I mean Harrington, Piatowski, Davis and Nocioni?? WTF is that? That's not the lineup u stay with on the floor when a team is struggling to score in CRUNCH TIME. I still don't know what took him so long to put Deng on the floor when Nocioni was just downright disgraceful with his selfish play. I will never understand our coach's fascination with scrubs. He did it last year with the likes of Linton and Dupree.....and he's doing it again. HE NEEDS TO BE FIRED PERIOD.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> What's the point in calling a timeout with 1.7 seconds remaining in the 4th when your team is down 5 points? To humiliate your players? Kirk looked furious as he walked off the court...


Dude, you didn't realize he was teaching.. and sending a message.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> What's the point in calling a timeout with 1.7 seconds remaining in the 4th when your team is down 5 points? To humiliate your players? Kirk looked furious as he walked off the court...



What's the huddle like during that timeout? "Alright guys, we can make it look it was only a 2 point loss if we do this".... :|


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles skiles skiles skiles skiles....
> ...


Are you crazy? Skiles puts the stupidest lineups on the floor at the worst times. You dont win games with a bunch of bums on the floor and key players on the bench. I've never wanted a coach gone so badly.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> I know Pietrus has talent, but unlike you i don't act like he is the choosen one and the sun rises and sets because of him.
> ...


LMAO, exactly...

This board is the ONLY board to act like this kid some INCREDIBLE player that we ABSOLUTELY need. I never hear NO ONE talk about him.

Now when I made my trade suggestion for SAMUEL DALEMBERT, I was laughed at. 

13pts, 14rebs & 6blks....

There was a time when he prolly coulda been traded this season, after tonight, I HIGHLY doubt that now....


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> I know Pietrus has talent, but unlike you i don't act like he is the choosen one and the sun rises and sets because of him.
> ...


How dense are you? Pietrus has only been back for 7 games or so. Ask any GS fan what his impact has been and they will all nearly say overwhelmingly positive. He isnt in game shape and cant go 30 a night yet. Then resprained his ankle 2 games ago. But irregardless, he gets nearly the same amount of pts as Nocioni, whom I am sure you love, in alot less minutes, and he is not in basketball shape. You dont think that he could help us?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Tought loss :sour: 

Kirk play solid but the damn TO is killing the whole team and he take to many three's...

Chris Duhon play good sometimes he look like a veteran He looks with confidence 

Loul play good offense but I would like to see more from him defending Andre 

Eddy and Tyson both have a Eddy Tyson type of game with limited minutes Tyson have a few power Dunks And I see Curry a little lost on the court we need him on the paint playing hard ball getting rebounds not taking long range shots and 4 reb ? damn thats not cool.

Chapu play awful 2-10 without Any assist

Ben dont play good but he only receive 14 min

Harrington, Piatkowski, and Griffin lead the Bulls on the 4 Q. to made this a close game...

And Skiles continue with his crazy rotations this team should use a 8-9 man rot. But well another loss


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> That wasn't Hinrich's fault. He was given the responsibility to do everything, and so he failed. If he had some decent teammates it would have been different. But he was handed the ball with little time on the shot clock and had to make something on his own.


You aint for real your Hinrich love/other Bulls hating is annoying.

It was kind of Hinrich's fault for the loss, because of the turnover, but really this was Skiles fault. The 2 best players on the team imo, and most definitely our best post players. Curry and Chandler were on the bench. We have 5 very very talented players in Hinrich, Curry, Gordon, Chandler, and Deng. Only 1 of them gets consistent playing time.

Maybe if Kirk gives Skiles a kiss on the cheek Chandler, Curry, and Gordon can get more playing time.

Honestly, Curry was having a great game. 13 points (5-8) 4 rebounds, and 3 blocks in 24 minutes. He had 3 turnovers but as I remember only one of them was his fault. The other 2 were because the player that passed it to him (duhon both times I think) passed it to him too late. Chandler had a nice game too.

Chandler was doing good in the 2nd quarter, he got benched. Curry was getting going in the 3rd quarter, he got benched. Gordon was never even given a real chance, he is being Darko'd. Think about it, 14 minute on the Bulls is the equivelent to 2-3 minutes on the Pistons for a player in development. Deng and Hinrich are the only 2 good players that get consistent playing time. 

So once again I'll say it, the players aren't the problem the coach is.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> You aint for real your Hinrich love/other Bulls hating is annoying.
> ...


"Darko'd" Thats a great line


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Are u on Pax and Skiles' payroll or something?? Give it a rest.
> ...



This is just wrong. He had Griffen in instead of Davis.  


Seriously though, WTF is going through his mind when he does things like this? I mean he's basically calling the ****in game with 8 minutes left. Phili made some dumb decisions and gave us penalty FTS so we got back in the game. That's not going to happen every night. But now since that happened, Skiles can say he was right in making these changes after the game and will continue to put in these pathetic handicapped offensive lineups in the 2nd half.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, exactly...
> ...


Dalembert's stats adjusted to against a normal team.

10 pts 10 rebs, 2 blks.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Are u on Pax and Skiles' payroll or something?? Give it a rest.
> ...


The people who need to give it a rest are those who act like Skiles is out there playing the game. They mention his name every 5 seconds like he actually controls what his players are doing on the court. I'm not what you would call a Skiles supporter; I certainly don't agree with every move he makes. But like someone else said, most of the decisions he makes are defendable, and they certainly don't make or break the game. In tonight's game, there were very few players who stood out with their play. Who was he supposed to put out there? Deng stood out IMO, and he played 32 minutes. Gordon struggled (1-5 shooting, 2 turnovers in only 14 minutes) so I don't blame keeping him out. Pike, Griffin, and Othella helped us get back within 3 late in the game; Skiles made the decision to keep them in. I'd much rather hear people talk about what the players are doing instead of bashing the coach every game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

The Bulls needed to have scoring in at the end of this game. To blame Hinrich isnt correct. Again, the coach put too much responsibility on the kid. Hinrich is a good player, but he isnt a great player (probably never will be). And he shouldnt shoulder this blame. In the last 4 minutes, Hinrich had to guard Iverson, set up the offense and score and create for himself. Who does Skiles think Hinrich is? Michael Jordan? I mean, give me a break. We are wasting this kid already. This one is on Skiles. Again, where was Ben Gordon? Chandler and Curry had nice games, where were they? And all the while, "that element" was beating us on the other end of the floor. well "that element" 1- Skiles grinders 0. I feel a Jared Reiner sighting in the very near future.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Dalembert's stats adjusted to against a normal team.
> ...


Dalembert > Curry

A good 2-3 of his blocks came off Eddy alone...

He was having games like tonight's game, all last season...CONSISTENTLY...

Oh and Igoudala's atheleticism is INCREDIBLE...both his dunks were simple but SICK...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> 
> 
> Dalembert > Curry
> ...


Dalembeurt is an exciting prospent. Anyone who disputes that didnt watch him play last year. This year, for whatever reason, it hasnt panned out for him


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why do people say Dalembert>Curry. There is a good reason why the 76ers would be willing to trade Dalembert for Curry, they know who is better.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you crazy? Skiles puts the stupidest lineups on the floor at the worst times. You dont win games with a bunch of bums on the floor and key players on the bench. I've never wanted a coach gone so badly.


Luol Deng was the only Bull who stood out in this game. Tyson, Eddy, Kirk, Nocioni, Gordon...all those guys played sub-par. Who the hell is he supposed to turn to? If you're referring to the lineup with Pike, Othella, and Griffin, the Bulls pulled to within 3 with those guys, and almost had it in the bag until Kirk's offensive foul. I'm not calling this a brilliant move or anything, but it was sensible with the young talents struggling, and it certainly helped. The Sixers just played hungrier and tougher.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> Luol Deng was the only Bull who stood out in this game. Tyson, Eddy, Kirk, Nocioni, Gordon...all those guys played sub-par. Who the hell is he supposed to turn to? If you're referring to the lineup with Pike, Othella, and Griffin, the Bulls pulled to within 3 with those guys, and almost had it in the bag until Kirk's offensive foul. I'm not calling this a brilliant move or anything, but it was sensible with the young talents struggling, and it certainly helped. The Sixers just played hungrier and tougher.


When Deng learns to pass the ball, and I am sure he will, he will be a first rate star in the NBA. His ability to deny the ball on D is very impressive for a kid who is 19 years old and has been playing competitive basketball for a whopping 3 years


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Why do people say Dalembert>Curry. There is a good reason why the 76ers would be willing to trade Dalembert for Curry, they know who is better.


I highly doubt the Sixers would give up Dalembert for Curry. If we jumped early when Dalembert was injured/benched, then maybe. The Sixers know they have a defensive/rebounding ace with this kid, which happens to be Eddy's biggest weaknesses.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> The Bulls needed to have scoring in at the end of this game. To blame Hinrich isnt correct. Again, the coach put too much responsibility on the kid. Hinrich is a good player, but he isnt a great player (probably never will be). And he shouldnt shoulder this blame. In the last 4 minutes, Hinrich had to guard Iverson, set up the offense and score and create for himself. Who does Skiles think Hinrich is? Michael Jordan? I mean, give me a break. We are wasting this kid already. This one is on Skiles. Again, where was Ben Gordon? Chandler and Curry had nice games, where were they? And all the while, "that element" was beating us on the other end of the floor. well "that element" 1- Skiles grinders 0. I feel a Jared Reiner sighting in the very near future.


I can agree somewhat with this, but it was the same lineup that held Philly without a FG for 3 minutes. I don't think he wanted to mess with the defense, and gambled on Kirk trying to come through. I would have liked to Gordon but he was 1-5 with a couple of turnovers and cold. It was a bad gamble but not a horrible one. 

Is it really necessary to talk about Skiles talking about "that element." It's clear he has a bias, but the GM gets the players, not him. "That element" isn;t why he's not playing Gordon.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> When Deng learns to pass the ball, and I am sure he will, he will be a first rate star in the NBA. His ability to deny the ball on D is very impressive for a kid who is 19 years old and has been playing competitive basketball for a whopping 3 years


I believe the time will come eventually when the offense goes through Luol Deng using isolation and post-ups. He appears to be a very good passer. His shot selection could use a little improvement, but it definitely isn't bad. I love the kid's bball IQ overall. When his shot wasn't falling early in the game, he made an extra effort to get to the basket. His versatility might make him the #1 guy we've been looking for; we just shouldn't rush him into this role too quickly.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> I can agree somewhat with this, but it was the same lineup that held Philly without a FG for 3 minutes. I don't think he wanted to mess with the defense, and gambled on Kirk trying to come through. I would have liked to Gordon but he was 1-5 with a couple of turnovers and cold. It was a bad gamble but not a horrible one.
> ...


You cant have a bias and be a winning coach in this league. And talking about another player, particularly one of Iversons pedigree, is stupid. There simply can be no denying that


----------



## best2424 (Apr 3, 2003)

I dont know why some people are saying that Eddy was not getting good position in the first and looked lost. I taped the game and watched it and he was getting good position a lot in the first quarter and they werent feeding him the ball. Even the commentators where saying that. I believe they said something like Eddy Curry was getting really good position but the Bulls would just come down and ignore him. And for his rebounding, he was actually boxing out. He may not have gotten that many rebounds, but he wasnt letting his man get that many either on the offensive end that was Antonio Davis. I think that a lot of you are just fed up with Eddy Curry and just over exaggerate his perfromances.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe the time will come eventually when the offense goes through Luol Deng using isolation and post-ups. He appears to be a very good passer. His shot selection could use a little improvement, but it definitely isn't bad. I love the kid's bball IQ overall. When his shot wasn't falling early in the game, he made an extra effort to get to the basket. His versatility might make him the #1 guy we've been looking for; we just shouldn't rush him into this role too quickly.


I agree 90%

I dont know how we can say he is a good passer since he rarely passes the ball. But he has a basketball IQ and what appears to be the competitive spirit to be better. It will come. Outside of last year, he hasnt played with people worth passing too, so it will come with time


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> I know Pietrus has talent, but unlike you i don't act like he is the choosen one and the sun rises and sets because of him.
> ...


Quit with this stupid bull****. You're the one who brought up Pietrus in a totally off-topic way to pick a fight with Rlucas. Treat other folks with respect and don't make it personal.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Quit with this stupid bull****. You're the one who brought up Pietrus in a totally off-topic way to pick a fight with Rlucas. Treat other folks with respect and don't make it personal.


I brought it up too, but I was honestly just wondering why he wasn't playing and what rlucas thought in response to other poster's comments. I didn't know that he had a sprained ankle. I actually like Pietrus. He has the makings of a decent game tonight, too.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> I 100% agree.
> ...


Combine that with sets that rely on the ball to be in the PG's hands most of the time and it's pretty apparent to me that this is a poorly set up team.

I guess what I don't get is why Skiles and Paxson, guys who ought to know the difference between a guy who's a real PG and guys who aren't, and what a real PG can do for a big man, have built the team this way.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Some say Chandler didn't have a standout game, but I thought he would played a bigger part in the comeback, HAD HE BEEN IN THE GAME. He had great energy early on and was agressive. Besides Dalember's block on him, he was scoring regularly in the paint. I don't know why Skiles went away from him on that. There was NO reason Chandler should of only played 19 minutes tonight.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> I brought it up too, but I was honestly just wondering why he wasn't playing and what rlucas thought in response to other poster's comments. I didn't know that he had a sprained ankle. I actually like Pietrus. He has the makings of a decent game tonight, too.


Yeah, it wasn't that I was objecting too, more the singling out of someone and giving them **** for something that's pretty much completely off topic. It's kind of akin to walking up and picking a fight with someone in a bar, except it requires less courage since you're safe behind a computer screen


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> Some say Chandler didn't have a standout game, but I thought he would played a bigger part in the comeback, HAD HE BEEN IN THE GAME. He had great energy early on and was agressive. Besides Dalember's block on him, he was scoring regularly in the paint. I don't know why Skiles went away from him on that. There was NO reason Chandler should of only played 19 minutes tonight.


I agree on this. The last few minutes he was in, he wasn't really doing anything good, but he wasn't doing anything badly either. He definitely should have stayed in.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

One thing about the Bulls offense, that the Skiles fans havent commented on. The Bulls typical halfcourt possesions first pass comes at the 14.7 mark tonight. Philly, not known as a good ball movement team, first pass came at the 15.9 mark. It doesnt matter if its Kirk, Ben, Duhon or Frank Williams running the pt, its consistent across the board. What this tells me is that Skiles doesnt have a whole lot in his bag in terms of a half court O. I happen to believe the Bulls have talent and if you let the talent play, the results will come. For instance, against Cleveland, the first pass came at the 16.3 mark in that game, see the results. But that isnt the norm, its the exception. Something tells me the players just went at it that night


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Whuttup, rlucas...

So, Johan Petro, Nemanja, that 7ft3 guy with the whole alphabet as his last name, Taft or Paul?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Luol Deng costed us some points due to selfishness. There was at least 4 times that I saw in the game where Luol Deng drove down the middle of the lane, drew a double team and Eddy Curry was wide open, and just needed a lob for the alley oop or a pass so he could dunk it. This is inexcusable, we need to take care of those easy points like that. Luol Deng needs to learn to play a better team game. He is a blackhole on offense in the sense that he is going to shoot not pass. Andres Nocioni is the same. The only diff is Deng makes them more often. But Deng isn't even looking to pass, and he needs to get that in his game.


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

I would like for Paxson to bring in someone like Hakeem Olajuwan, David Robinson or even Brad Dourhey and spend all year long teaching Curry and Chandler how to play the Big man's game.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Luol Deng costed us some points due to selfishness. There was at least 4 times that I saw in the game where Luol Deng drove down the middle of the lane, drew a double team and Eddy Curry was wide open, and just needed a lob for the alley oop or a pass so he could dunk it. This is inexcusable, we need to take care of those easy points like that. Luol Deng needs to learn to play a better team game. He is a blackhole on offense in the sense that he is going to shoot not pass. Andres Nocioni is the same. The only diff is Deng makes them more often. But Deng isn't even looking to pass, and he needs to get that in his game.


On the flipside, Curry has to earn his teammates trust. Fact is he recieves quite a few nice passes early in every game and its a coin toss as to whether he catches the pass or fumbles it away. In addition, he should be pinning defenders on his backside much more often. He gets fronted much too easily and then disappears. Puting a defender on your backside when he's trying to front you is very hard work...Curry simply doesn't make the commitment to bust his butt to get open.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

This was the first Bulls game I saw wire to wire. Wow. I went from excited, to depressed, to hopeful, to ecstatic, to bewildered, to miserable. How in the world you all watch every game?

Anyways, a few things:

A)The two players who should be the cornerstones of our franchise are Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler.

This isn't 2002, and I'm dead serious. The ESPN commentators were 100% right. This team needs to establish Eddy Curry early, go to him often, and run the offense through him always. Even when he wasn't making shots, he was going to the line. He was being doubled, triple teamed. He has to learn how to pass and we've got easy, easy buckets.

On top of that, Tyson was just monstrous with his cutting and just being open. It definitely seems like he wants to score, wants to take high percentage shots, wants to give his team easy points.

B)With Jason Kidd on our team, Eddy Curry and Tyson both score more than 18 a game and we are in the top 6 in the East.

Our guards cannot get it into the post.

It's sad.

I don't know why nobody has ever taught Kirk Hinrich or Chris Duhon how to bounce pass. It works pretty well when making an entry pass. Everything was lobbed, and everything was turned over.

C)Kirk Hinrich is overrated.

This has little to nothing to have to do with the last three possessions. I found myself going nuts over Hinrich not doing the little things that everyone argues he does so well. Kirk takes a three, and then watches it. Doesn't follow his shot, doesn't get into a defensive position, just watches. That's not going to fly. If he follows his shots, he's getting about 5 offensive rebounds a game. If he makes sure the outlet guy is covered, we don't give up anywhere as many fast break points.

D)Nocioni was an awful pickup.

Can this guy actually play basketball? Honest question here. When he's out there, he looks awful. He looks like Paxson walked into a gym, saw someone running into a wall repeatedly, and said "Hey, I like your jib. Grab a uniform."

What a waste of a roster space.


All in all, if I take anything from this game, it's that... well, sorry to say this, but this board is wrong on so many things. So very wrong. On the perspectives of our players, on who has value and who doesn't, on who is pivotal to our success, and on what we have to do to succeed.


Sadly... we need Rick Brunson more than we need Pietrus, Sweetney, Simmons, Wilcox, or whoever. We need someone who can make an entry pass.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> This was the first Bulls game I saw wire to wire. Wow. I went from excited, to depressed, to hopeful, to ecstatic, to bewildered, to miserable. How in the world you all watch every game?
> 
> Anyways, a few things:
> ...


I agree with you on everything you said. Jason Kidd is perfect for Chandler and Curry. He does something that no other player does in the league, gets the ball to his teammates when they are in scoring position 95% of the time. He would be good for their development too, because getting easy shots from his good passing would help raise their confidence. 

Chandler and Curry are the cornerstones, don't forget it.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> This was the first Bulls game I saw wire to wire. Wow. I went from excited, to depressed, to hopeful, to ecstatic, to bewildered, to miserable. How in the world you all watch every game?
> 
> Anyways, a few things:
> ...


I watched this game and thought pretty much the same, but i bet after watching the next game i'll get a totally different impression. that's my impression- every time you think you've got these guys figured out, they suddently look totally different.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> "We got thoroughly outplayed until the last four or five minutes," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "They looked like they had some energy until that point.
> 
> "The other large part of the game, we just looked frightened out there."
> --
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,7632381.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Hinrich isn't the problem; his assist-to-turnover ratio is 3.1, #10 in the league. It's clear that he can distribute the ball efficiently. The problem is that Skiles & Paxson allow him to put up 13 FGA per game, second most on the team.

I am not willing to gamble 25% of our cap space on the chance that Curry will turn into a good player. If we can sign him for half of what he is asking, then it's a different story. Tyson seems like a far safer bet.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> No it wasn't, I thought it was at first but the 6ers feet were set and outside of the restricted area.
> ...


I watched that play about 10 times in slow motion. Korver's feet was set, but Hinrich was going to get by him. Korver hopped a little to his left (Hinrich's right) and was definately moving when the contact was made.

Watching it real time, it looked like the call could go either way, and the Bulls never get a call when it matters. I'm sick of the preferential treatment.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> I watched that play about 10 times in slow motion. Korver's feet was set, but Hinrich was going to get by him. Korver hopped a little to his left (Hinrich's right) and was definately moving when the contact was made.
> ...


Exactly. I watched it a few times on my Tivo and saw the same thing. 

Kirk always gets the calls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry wanted to prove something coming out of the second half and for a while he did score but I think Griffin and Harrington did well last night in those limited minutes. getting those (o)rebs Well I know I can't have it both ways on Pike but when he misses I want him to stop and when he scores I want him to keep shooting.

I think Deng and Hinrich should have drove to the basket all night though. Korver and Iggy were not very good defensively. Deng could have taken it to the hole every time. Korver's D was just awful (except late in the fourth quarter)

Why does Dalembert have to have his breakout season game against us?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Luol Deng costed us some points due to selfishness. There was at least 4 times that I saw in the game where Luol Deng drove down the middle of the lane, drew a double team and Eddy Curry was wide open, and just needed a lob for the alley oop or a pass so he could dunk it. This is inexcusable, we need to take care of those easy points like that. Luol Deng needs to learn to play a better team game. He is a blackhole on offense in the sense that he is going to shoot not pass. Andres Nocioni is the same. The only diff is Deng makes them more often. But Deng isn't even looking to pass, and he needs to get that in his game.


Wow. this is the first time I've heard the term black hole referred to Deng and not Eddy. :|


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Why do people say Dalembert>Curry. There is a good reason why the 76ers would be willing to trade Dalembert for Curry, they know who is better.


Jim O'Brien has an unwarranted dislike towards him.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Why does Dalembert have to have his breakout season game against us?


Because he was playing against Curry:

I'm not making a jab at Eddy's skils. Dalembert seems like the type of player who would dig deep and summon his "a" game when matched against a hyped young center like Curry. Kinda' like how Kwame plays all-star ball every time Chicago plays the Bullets.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow. this is the first time I've heard the term black hole referred to Deng and not Eddy. :|


I said black hole in terms of he is putting a shot up, not a negative thing though. He scores efficiently.

But that is where the Grant Hill comparison makes no sense, Hill passed the ball.


----------

